
Show HN: HackerWeb – A simple HN iOS app built with React Native - cheeaun
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackerweb/id1084209377?mt=8
======
cheeaun
Hello everyone, OP here. This is my first iOS app built with React Native. It
took me few months since around September.

Feedback welcomed!

------
nvcken
It is cool. How did you process title length to show ... on detail scence?

~~~
cheeaun
Oh you mean which title length?

~~~
nvcken
I mean on detail scence (clicked to one of news). I see the title example is
"How we built Facebook Lite for..." that is you had substring the full title,
right ? But I wonder do it's length responsive to screen size ? Example : With
bigger screen size, title will be display more longer "How we built Facebook
Lite for every Android..."

~~~
cheeaun
Hmm, I don't actually control that. I use NavigatorIOS which just need to pass
the 'title' string. [http://facebook.github.io/react-
native/docs/navigatorios.htm...](http://facebook.github.io/react-
native/docs/navigatorios.html)

~~~
nvcken
Well, because as the mention that is NavigatorIOS will be discontinue
maintained and also hear from them about the new Experiment Navigation so that
I have not ever tried NavigatorIOS. Curiously why you want use NavigatorIOS ?

~~~
cheeaun
I use NavigatorIOS mainly because it looks more native on iOS (with blurred
background), though less customisable and sometimes buggy. Navigator and
NavigationExperimental is more customizable but somehow looks "off".

